# late report(pics)



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

here are some pics from trips this past week fishing in va beach area. enjoy:fishing:

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/sheepyEE-copy.jpg">
10 lb sheepy!

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/blackdrum-copy.jpg">
black drum

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/mewithfishonbeach-copy.jpg">
sheepshead, red drum, tautog, and triggerfish

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/striperonEE-copy.jpg">
fish on!

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/bowedupE-copy.jpg">
bowed up on very light rod!

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/splashEE-copy.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/striperEE-copy.jpg">
35" ocean rockfish in june!

<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishin/mewithfishatramp-copy.jpg">
the days catch- rockfish, black drum, tautog, trigger fish, spade fish, and sheepshead!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Probably one of the best reports I have ever seen. Thanks. Thats wha I call a CBBT Slam.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work and report. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

where did you launch at, and when are you going again? lol


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Great report, realy nice catch!!:fishing:


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

wrre u just soaking bait?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Heck, where'd you keep all those fish? Pop off the front hatch and toss 'em in? <LOL>


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm moving to VaB!!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Matt congrats and once again you're on fire this year, keep it up !!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pix dude. Stop by my shack next you do a Chix launch. 

Skunk


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

fish were caught on crabs, clams, and lures. u put the fish where ever u have room left on your boat! the secret is to get laid off so u can fish everyday! only down side u dont make much $ and u eat fresh fish for dinner everynight.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice report! Good:fishing:!
You could be a kayak fishing guide and make some bucks on the side


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Holy cow man.... Thats some sort of slam! Especially catching warm water triggers and a friggin cold water tog! thats odd... Then a big ole sheepie and a striper... man you just cant get any better eats!..


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

nice catch! I too wondered where all the fish went 

Was the striper on crab?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I am off Saturday, you goin? I would really love to get out there, i'll buy bait, water, lunch, rigs, whatever... if not, point me in the right direction.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

very nice fish


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Holy cow man.... Thats some sort of slam! Especially catching warm water triggers and a friggin cold water tog! thats odd... Then a big ole sheepie and a striper... man you just cant get any better eats!..


thats not odd in the chesapeake bay. we are at the northern most range of southern fish and at the southern most range of northern fish. from stripers to tarpon, tog to triggers! we got it all


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

great post...........................


----------

